# Some South Shore Pictures



## MrFSS (May 3, 2007)

These are in a thread on another forum I read. I thought they were a look.

*SOUTH SHORE PICTURES*


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (May 3, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> These are in a thread on another forum I read. I thought they were a look.
> *SOUTH SHORE PICTURES*


It looked like the Soputh Shore/ Metra Electric trains depart from an entirely different area in Milennium Park/Randolph. I have ridden the Metra Elctric, and the track area looked entirely different there. Is this true?


----------

